# For all you Lower New England Boys...



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well up here in Northern VT Ive gotten 2" in the last 2 hours. Too bad I have to work all week. Hopefully it dumps a foot on friday night


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, mom emailed me this afternoon about it. I'm hoping...but I never really trust forcasts that are more than 36 hours away.


----------

